# Is the quailty of all dtg printers the same?



## ginja (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone found there to be a big difference in quality of dtg printes or are they all pretty much the same?
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

ginja said:


> Has anyone found there to be a big difference in quality of dtg printes or are they all pretty much the same?
> Thanks for letting me know.


Hi Ginja,

The most commonly used print engines all perform at the same speed and quality. The difference in quality can be down to three things.


Ability of the operator
The rip settings
The ink

If the combination is right the prints will be very good from most printers. The 4880 engine is by far the best and the most expensive/robust offering reliability (most important).

The smaller engines do perform well but are restricted in print size.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

are you looking into getting into the business? or looking a fulfillment company?


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Some other factors to consider:

1. Artwork. Some images can run into challenges, and depending on the print process you can have varying degrees of success.
2. Garment. Some colors and styles of shirts will have challenges when printed. It's important to test unfamiliar garments for issues prior to producing an order.
3. When printing on dark colors, it's necessary to pretreat the shirt. This is an important step, and if not completed correctly can have adverse effects on the image. (too much or too little pretreat)
4. Drying the printed shirt. I recommend drying with a heat tunnel as that has less of an impact on the shirt and more consistent application of heat. Some printers use a heat press, which can produce mixed results. 
5. Equipment and Operator. An important combination as these are factors that directly lead to a successful print, but may be out of your control if you are outsourcing the work. Be sure to get samples.

Tip: Have your printer run a test prints of the same image on different shirt colors. Take the shirts and cut each one if half. Repeatedly wash one half of each shirt. Compare your results.

Best wishes for your success,

-M


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I have 2 different brands of Garment Printers. What I find is that one may be the best on certain items, and the other best for other items. I use them a lot as I do fulfillment for a couple of successful websites. Example - I have an anajet, it is quicker by far than the dtg, but the way it works, the dtg does better on slighty ribbed materials where it can do 2 individual passes rather than 1 heavier pass. 


I imagine most are that way, you just have to get used to what it will do, and work around what it may be "not the best" on.


----------

